# lion fish with queen angel and blue hippo



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

hi guys...
i wonder if i can have these 3 fishes (queen angel, blue hippo and a lion fish) in a 90 gal tank?
there is plenty of rock, and filtration...
my concern is if the angel and tang will tolerate the lion...


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

if the fish are large enough they should be fine. but make shure there is anough room for territoy. and i would only have these 3 fish in and no others.


----------



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks
what about feeding? i have no problems feeding the angel and the tang... how would you feed the lion in this case?


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*feeding the lion*

When you get your lion, check to see what they are feeding it. Mine refused anything that wasn't alive. If that's the case you could feed it feeders, but you want to move away from that as soon as possible due to the high fat content. It sounds cruel, but the only real way to do that is to starve it for 2-3 days and then get some silverside and dangle it in the water with a skewer to simulate it as it being alive. You could then move onto other frozen foods.


----------

